
Verily to build a high-tech rehab center in Ohio to address opioid epidemic - lawrenceyan
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/6/18213924/verily-opioid-rehab-center-onefifteen-health-science-ohio
======
dannykwells
Ok, so I don't know a ton about this, but it feels like the wrong solution. We
know how to effectively treat opioid addiction through things like methadone
or more modern equivalents, and those can be broadly deployed across the
country. We also desperately need policy changes and huge, huge changes to how
these things are prescribed (which this won't help).

Unfortunately, these things are decidedly low-tech solutions so there can't be
nice articles in the verge about them.

~~~
lawrenceyan
Methadone is definitively not the answer. All that does is transfer the
addiction to something else in addition to forcing people into a lifetime of
payment for that transferred addiction to pharmaceutical companies.

This is exactly why something like what Verily is doing is absolutely great in
my opinion. There exists methodologies to break down addiction that do not
rely on substance transferrance, and all we need to do is get a large enough
sample set to identify and distill these trends into a working methodology.

~~~
rowaway234
Methadone is a very good answer although there is a lot of bad news about here
and there- mostly on the internet. Methadone allows addicted people to control
that addiction and reduce thier needed dosage milligram by milligram without
feeling withdrawal pain. Methadone clinics are a great thing to know about
just in case. If you read this and you understand about opiod addiction or
even if you have just picked up a new habit, or know someone who has- send
them to the nearest methadone clinic and I guarantee that the clinic will be
able to help them to " live life again"

~~~
lawrenceyan
That is definitely the picture they try and sell you, I don’t disagree with
you about that.

Look at the statistics on successful methadone withdrawal and their timespans
though. Since you’re a throwaway account, I’m sure you probably won’t respond,
but I encourage anyone interested in taking a look at the figures for
yourself. The reality is that methadone is much more profitable than it is
successful at curing patients of drug addiction.

